# Are any of you Youtubers?



## BurningDesire (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not as I don't know what i would make  probably Vocaloid PVs though


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 6, 2016)

I am...on a "when I feel like it" basis.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 6, 2016)

I occasionally upload stuff, I feel like having a capture card is kinda wasteful if I don't :')


----------



## Raylight (Apr 6, 2016)

Nope but im told i would be good at it. I dont have the money or the HW to keep up with the trends.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 6, 2016)

jurassicplayer said:


> I am...on a "when I feel like it" basis.


Basically this ^^

I've been meaning to do something for a while but depression/anxiety is a bitch


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't upload as much as I would like to anymore. I just get paranoid about all the trolls that could report your videos and they'd get taken down for absolutely no valid reason, or say stupid/hurtful shit on your videos (and yes, I know you can moderate that sort of stuff, but still, it's not nice to see that sort of stuff being directed at you).

If I do happen to upload any videos, they're usually either haxx or haxx-related vids nowadays...
I also tend to upload any projects I've been working on in the past.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, I am. I regularly watch these weird things called videos.
Oh, you mean uploads? No idea what are those.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2016)

I uploaded 4 videos. 3 of them were for n64 injection on wiiu virtual console, the other one was a shitty music compilation.

Also, my account is from 2012, lol


----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 6, 2016)

i upload sometimes i just do thuglife,mlg,sm4sh and anime music


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 6, 2016)

Private channel.
Private vids.

Want to know what's on it?
Vids of me driving through the Alps.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2016)

I am actually planning on starting a youtube channel once I start my HRT. My plans are to have it be a gaming channel, with my transition being the background focus.


----------



## hudhair (Apr 7, 2016)

@DarkFlare69 is.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2016)

Used to do YT back then. Had about 200 subscribers. No idea what happened to that channel.

I have both a private channel and a channel under the same name. Private channel contains school shit while the channel under the same name has no content yet. Planning to upload some shit soon


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 7, 2016)

I make shitpost quality YTPMVs and YouTube Poops (on the very rare occasion). I've always enjoyed pooping more than gaming really.


----------



## Ian Lohan (Apr 7, 2016)

Im a Newcommer Youtuber, Im still planning on what my first video will be about. (I started my channel a week ago, no videos yet).


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 7, 2016)

Weeb stuff, weeb stuff and weeb stuff





Years ago i did upload publicly but nowadays its only private.
And Vocaloid PVs? Learn how to use Adobe After Effects then. (If Vocaloid PVs are that what i think is, maybe you want to MMD which doesn't need anything other than a recording software)


----------



## BobDoleOwndU (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm a washed up YouTuber. XD

I gained a decent following (currently at 1.7k subscribers) for Borderlands 2 Raid Boss tutorials. Then I got bored of BL2 and busy with real life stuff. Now I just kinda upload stuff when I feel like it. Maybe I'll go back to YouTube one day....


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 7, 2016)

yes @hudhair 
In 2013, i used to be, but my account got closed due to reports on totally legit videos by trolls. Shows youtube doesnt look very closely at their reports. 1600 subs lost and about 500,000 video views

Now i do 3ds tutorials, make MK7 Gateway codes, MK7 arcodes, MK7 custom tracks, SSB4 rom hacking, ssb4 gateway codes, mkwii gecko codes, and occasional other stuff. i only have like 15 videos unrelated to hacking. 2 days ago i hit 2000 subs so thats good


----------



## DKB (Apr 7, 2016)

i used to upload maplestory private server videos back in like 2011

growing up hurts


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 7, 2016)

I happen to produce videos of games being hacked when i have enough free time for that. but somehow lost motivation since nintendo likes to block my videos


----------



## hudhair (Apr 7, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


> yes @hudhair
> In 2013, i used to be, but my account got closed due to reports on totally legit videos by trolls. Shows youtube doesnt look very closely at their reports. 1600 subs lost and about 500,000 video views
> 
> Now i do 3ds tutorials, make MK7 Gateway codes, MK7 arcodes, MK7 custom tracks, SSB4 rom hacking, ssb4 gateway codes, mkwii gecko codes, and occasional other stuff. i only have like 15 videos unrelated to hacking. 2 days ago i hit 2000 subs so thats good


I was just browsing youtube and stumbled upon your channel. It's a great channel with great content.  (Also congrats on 2000 subs!)


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 7, 2016)

hudhair said:


> I was just browsing youtube and stumbled upon your channel. It's a great channel with great content.  (Also congrats on 2000 subs!)


cool, ty


----------



## Bat420maN (Apr 7, 2016)

I haven't done anything in awhile. I am preparing to give it one more try hard chance though. Been spending the last couple months gathering resources and I got a couple really good ideas. In the next month or so I should be back at it hardcore.

The "My Videos" in sig is my channel. If any of you ever played Skate 3 you might know it.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2016)

CosmoCortney said:


> I happen to produce videos of games being hacked when i have enough free time for that. but somehow lost motivation since nintendo likes to block my videos


Time to move to dailymotion


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 10, 2016)

I do gaming mods now but I am about to expand to something else. (But I only have 21 subs )


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 10, 2016)

I disliked Youtube because its fully of liars, bullying, and pranks. I only used it to my liking like games walkthrough, stretching tutorial, computer/smartphone technicals tutorials, and tools guide. That is  the honest and clean.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 10, 2016)

kprovost7314 said:


> I do gaming mods now but I am about to expand to something else. (But I only have 21 subs )


Whatcha expanding to?


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 13, 2016)

I wanted to do Gameplay Videos no commentary for some time now, but to get some attention on Youtube you need either clickbait titles, tits on the thumbnail, Minecraft of you have to overreact. Its sad really. Some people on Youtube have really high potential, because of thier quality content, but because they dont get the attention of 11 year olds that all the other overreacting "Youtubers" get. I only have to go through the German Youtube Trands list and i have to cringe at the first Clickbait Video. Its 60% clickbait 30% Minecraft and 10% Vlogs. Because of this i dont even think about clicking on one of those Videos to support them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 13, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I wanted to do Gameplay Videos no commentary for some time now, but to get some attention on Youtube you need either clickbait titles, tits on the thumbnail, Minecraft of you have to overreact. Its sad really. Some people on Youtube have really high potential, because of thier quality content, but because they dont get the attention of 11 year olds that all the other overreacting "Youtubers" get. I only have to go through the German Youtube Trands list and i have to cringe at the first Clickbait Video. Its 60% clickbait 30% Minecraft and 10% Vlogs. Because of this i dont even think about clicking on one of those Videos to support them.


Just advertise yourself in your blog here, you have a huge demographic of gamers to take advantage of


----------



## yusuo (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am actually planning on starting a youtube channel once I start my HRT. My plans are to have it be a gaming channel, with my transition being the background focus.


I would actually be interested to see a time lapse video when you do actually start HRT, it would be interesting to see the change and also helpful to alot of people considering the same thing i think, plus it would be beneficial to you to show how much you've changed


----------



## ToonRudy (Apr 13, 2016)

I think I am.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 17, 2016)

I decided to close mine last week because I don't ever do or make anything good often.
Might just start using Dailymotion again and nothing else and I'm not want to make a new google+ account.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

used to do desmume pokemon walkthroughs in 2012
then cod edits in 2013
then speedarts in 2014-15
then yolo'd and unlisted everything


----------



## PawtendoPlays (Apr 17, 2016)

I am, same name as here. PawtendoPlays.


----------



## Gyrobax (Apr 18, 2016)

I want to be one, but my low end pc and lack of capture card and microphone keep me from doing so, maybe one day i guess


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2016)

Gyrobax said:


> I want to be one, but my low end pc and lack of capture card and microphone keep me from doing so, maybe one day i guess


Instead of getting a capture card, focus on upgrading your CPU and GPU and get some emulators+OBS. I used to think that capture cards were the only way to go, but for handheld gaming (for instance) you have to pay up the wazoo to mod your consoles for video output


----------



## lampdemon (Apr 21, 2016)

I uploaded a few TAS videos and other random videos I liked, this was years ago.

I lost interest and life happened....anyways this is the link: https://www.youtube.com/user/alexxi/featured


----------



## CGF95 (Apr 26, 2016)

I upload gameplay being played fast, aka TASes and hopefully one day, speedruns. I also used to make a tonne of YTPMVs which were just a bunch of stupid videos.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Apr 26, 2016)

i am youtuber and i uploading videos. i have 1300+ subs


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 26, 2016)

I have 370+ subs on my Youtube account
(I was a Club Penguin fag before)


----------



## Trolling (Apr 26, 2016)

I steal other peoples content and make easy money of it. make reaction videos on my channel.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 26, 2016)

Trolling said:


> I steal other peoples content and make easy money of it. make reaction videos on my channel.


Soooooo how do you feel about the Fine Bros.? Lol


----------



## jakrodriguez (Apr 26, 2016)

I won't be posting the channel name here but yeah I'm a youtuber. I upload "walkthroughs" of games I'm playing and recently I've been uploading every week day.
I have 2k+ subscribers and over a million views overall. While not always consistent I've been uploading videos for about 4-5 years now and I got partnered about a year ago.
So if I have any advise to give it would be just keep uploading what you want to upload, it can take a long time before you gain a following.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a shit channel tho


----------



## wuboy (Apr 27, 2016)

I started uploading some random videos, mostly pertaining to Smash Bros. Also I learned how to edit like AlpharadTV.
the memes jack. the memes.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 27, 2016)

Eh, I used to make videos. Got up to 100 subs, it was pretty cool. I'm currently in a hiatus, I guess. School's consuming too much of my time. I also don't know where my channel was going. I just couldn't stick to one thing.
I might go back to it one day, either on the same channel or on a new one.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2016)

No, but I was bored on a weekend months ago and made 3 videos like this:



It was kind of fun. 2nd video can't be played in Germany though 
Edit: made in iMovie, like a fucking pro


----------



## endoverend (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a single video.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 27, 2016)

itsRyan said:


> My friends and I are planning on purchasing a 360 degree camera and creating a channel dedicated to some cool 360 videos. Any suggestions on what videos you'd like to see?


Something underwater would be interesting


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 28, 2016)

itsRyan said:


> Its not water proof... But that'd be cool


Dang. Maybe mineral oil lol

(Don't take that seriously that's messy)


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 28, 2016)

I mostly post rants and reviews about games.  I haven't done anything recently thanks to RL kicking my butt.

Edit:  Probably will start doing stuff again but I need to set up my tablet to record my ugly mug.


----------



## Lucar (Apr 28, 2016)

I youtube. Very rarely (I'd like to make some stuff with my face and RL in it, but I can't because I don't have a good camera).

Most of my shit is me being lazy. I believe it's in my sig if you wanna check it out.

EDIT: Apparently Not.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 28, 2016)

Spoiler











Not really but this is what i've got anyway


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

I don't upload much, and probably won't really.

I did an re-upload of an old video of mine last week onto my current channel, and also extended Cammy's CPS2 theme to 1 hour (the loop is very slightly broken, although it's better than most bad loops, I didn't really notice it until I was listening to it closely).

Probably will also upload some other content too but not a regular YouTuber. I upload whatever, whenever.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 30, 2016)

Started a YT account of the same name a few days ago. Posting mainly high res NDS emulation on my channel. Already got 1 sub (I think)


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 30, 2016)

I used to upload a shit ton of videos playing with my friends when I was younger. I loved doing it back then, but I deleted all of them because of cringe. I did keep one that has 45k+ views and I have 2 random ones there too which are private.

I really wanna come back to making vids again but I became too shy and developed anxiety. My account is from 2009.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 30, 2016)

Yeah, I watch videos from the people I'm subscribed to.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 30, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Started a YT account of the same name a few days ago. Posting mainly high res NDS emulation on my channel. Already got 1 sub (I think)


You should have 2 subs now, but YouTube is deciding to be an ass and not update itself properly.


----------



## Sliter (Apr 30, 2016)

actually I had my plans making a channel but would be in portuguese (not that I can't add subs xD but not sure if would be interesting for someone outside ) 
Acktuanny I havent started this because outher projects and a friend I was expecting to co work just do't wanted to help and I could not do it myself I think xD
(in short, I was needing her to voice a character that wuld be the main on the videos, that is a girl :B so no way of doing it myself ... without sounding bad or disgusting hahah )


----------



## MsMidnight (May 2, 2016)

i actually used to be one. peaked 3K, but i then deleted it because i had family issues and nearly went suicidal


----------



## paulie (May 2, 2016)

Uploaded some Lego videos a while ago (see sig), but then life caught up with me and I got busy.
Still wish I could find the time and motivation to make some more videos.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 2, 2016)

paulie said:


> Uploaded some Lego videos a while ago (see sig), but then life caught up with me and I got busy.
> Still wish I could find the time and motivation to make some more videos.


That's basically where I'm sitting as well. Hopefully summer will provide me with more time to do stuff


----------



## Dartz150 (May 2, 2016)

Yup I am , but only for spanish speaking people, epecifically LatinAmerica.
I talk about mysteries or tell horror stories, such creepypastas, using my own voice hehe.



Subscribe!!


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2016)

I've thought of making YouTube videos as a full time job before, but chose not to because I don't think living in the spotlight would be pleasant. It could be fun for like a month or two, but it would probably wear off over time. Not only that, TheJWittz says on his draw my life video that he works 50-60 hours a week. Unless you're super passionate about what you're doing then its not something worth living on.

As for YouTubing part time for a bit of fun and some cash on the side well... maybe I will someday.


----------



## Margen67 (May 3, 2016)

I like to make Minecraft let's plays and reaction videos. https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMargen671/videos


----------



## anthonyplep (May 3, 2016)

Shameless plug for my channel:
http://www.youtube.com/thereginaldprogram

I feature random gameplay videos from all sorts of consoles (well over 20 different systems) which get little to no views on.  I also show video game music on vinyl, which is a big thing these days.  Those vgm records fetch me some semi-decent views

Had my channel for nearly 8 years and I'm happy where it's at  it's just a hobby after all


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 3, 2016)

anthonyplep said:


> Shameless plug for my channel:
> http://www.youtube.com/thereginaldprogram
> 
> I feature random gameplay videos from all sorts of consoles (well over 20 different systems) which get little to no views on.  I also show video game music on vinyl, which is a big thing these days.  Those vgm records fetch me some semi-decent views
> ...


Are they "Let's Play"s or are they just gameplay videos?


----------



## nxwing (May 3, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Are they "Let's Play"s or are they just gameplay videos?


Gameplay videos


----------



## Ericzander (May 3, 2016)

I'm a YouTuber.  Currently at about 9k subscribers which, while not even close to top-tier, is nothing to scoff at.  

I got into doing tutorial videos years and years ago.  This was because when I first got my PSP I wanted to hack it.  Except, all of the videos were shit-tier and involved people slowly... slooooowly typing on notepad (and erasing all typos) while crappily recording their screen and having loud, obnoxious, background music.

So the very first thing I did when I figured out how to hack my PSP was upload a series of videos on how to get PSP emulators.  The videos used MY voice, no background music, and were noob friendly and straightforward.  2 years later and I made a tutorial on how to get a PS1 emulator and the video blew up (Look up "how to get ps1 emulator" on YouTube, #1 result baby.)  

Since then I made a bunch of other tutorials on how to get emulators and then I sprinkled in some Let's Plays (I'm also first result on Let's Play Wand of Gamelon).  In addition to emulators, I explained basic things in videos like how to edit in Sony Vegas, how to jailbreak an Iphone, how to put a new HDD into a 12gb PS3 without a caddy, and how to extract files.  I also have a couple of just random videos, like one where I go on a date with my new Wii U.  Getting a bit more technical, I made tutorials on how to hack the Wii and Wii U, how to get Gateway and CFW working on 3DS, and then how to get Loadiine working back when all of the information was technical mumbo jumbo that the casual user couldn't understand.  

Ever since becoming a contributor for GBAtemp I've been cutting back on the hacking videos and focusing more on reviews and gameplay videos.  The tutorials ultimately get the most views still, but really I've always just uploaded what I wanted.  So my videos can get anywhere from about 100 views to nearly 600,000 views.  All of them are fun for me though and I do genuinely feel like I'm helping people.  The feedback for the Loadiine videos from GBAtemp members made me feel especially good.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (May 5, 2016)

Yeap, I make tutorials about 3DS interesting stuff, and teach my brazilian friends.



BurningDesire said:


> I'm not as I don't know what i would make  probably Vocaloid PVs though



I used to listen Utsu-P albums


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Pretty large bump, but ignore it.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU2ap3fVcuTHWqaVho3ZcMg is my new channel, I deleted my last 2 channels.
Currently uploading random memes that I like from the past day, the Terminator 1 and 2 themes, and also starting to upload video game music I like.

Might also make an overview video of Longhorn 3718. Thanks @TheKawaiiDesu for the tips in my blog post!


----------



## TrashyClassy (Jun 12, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Pretty large bump, but ignore it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCU2ap3fVcuTHWqaVho3ZcMg is my new channel, I deleted my last 2 channels.
> Currently uploading random memes that I like from the past day, the Terminator 1 and 2 themes, and also starting to upload video game music I like.
> ...


subbed you


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2016)

I love making youtube videos. Youtube has kinda restored the confidence in me that I used to have.

My channel name is VinLark. Its the first result. I shitpost on there but I sometimes do something good that I am proud of.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

I only have 0 subscribers...but then again I only upload when I feel like it...
And when the internet isn't slowing down.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Jun 14, 2016)

I am. I have almost 3.500 subs, 200.000+ views, between 5.000+ views per day, I like to speak with the yt users, interact...


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 14, 2016)

I have a channel, I wouldn't say I'm a "youtuber" though, it's mostly just random gameplay vids to share with people on steam etc, no commentary or anything special.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

Here's my channel...
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkkcxW8pbbE63VmOXpdyvow


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 15, 2016)

My roomates and I have a channel which I upload 2 vids a day 5 days a week. Its a gaming channel which is just "lets plays" so far, but more to come in the future. We are Blown Cartridge Gaming if anyone is interested.

Its been fun so far and thats really the reason we started doing it. We also want to start streaming, but need to replace my motherboard first due to some heating issues that are already limiting what games we can play.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 15, 2016)

Ermm, I don't... But my friend uploads stuff once in a while. I'm actually in a few of his videos lololol.
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEpicPrinceFluff


Spoiler



I mean, look at that cheeky bastard<3


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 15, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I'm not as I don't know what i would make  probably Vocaloid PVs though


I dont upload vids... But you can find me in some comments or something... I did uploaded vids b4, but I deleted them...
Hint to find me: A.M.G Sala
hehehe... the rest is up to u...


----------



## iAqua (Jun 15, 2016)

I create 2d animations, on a I feel like it basis.


----------



## Lucar (Jun 15, 2016)

Have no idea if I said it before, but yes, I am.



Spoiler: Quality


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 15, 2016)

Lucar said:


> Have no idea if I said it before, but yes, I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quality



lol


----------



## Gameboyandwatch (Jun 15, 2016)

I am a huge youtuber

2 subs !!1111!

can I hav youtub rank???/?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 15, 2016)

Gameboyandwatch said:


> I am a huge youtuber
> 
> 2 subs !!1111!
> 
> can I hav youtub rank???/?


You get the diamond play button


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a youtube channel that I upload anime and game music to every once and a while. I've got a little over 30 subs rn which is pretty nice. I got a copyright strike when I got too ballsy on an upload though so I haven't uploaded much since then. Waiting for it to expire so I can refute smaller claims again.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKmhl_n0a9lmVfLaKRIs5WQ


----------



## Zerousen (Jun 15, 2016)

I upload very infrequently. Usually they're little CSGO fragmovies that I make for fun and to practice my video editing, and they are normally unlisted so that I can share them with a select few friends. The only video I made public was a shitty JoJo to be continued meme I made as a joke for my friends, using a clip that was discarded from an English project. Only made it public because I was asked to.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 16, 2016)

I have 1 video of me trying to run obz and I gave up and then just made it 43 seconds long called "nothing happens in this video at all."


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 16, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I have 1 video of me trying to run obz and I gave up and then just made it 43 seconds long called "nothing happens in this video at all."


You mean OBS?


----------

